# My cat is hurt...I donno what to do.



## Dkenz (Mar 30, 2010)

First off my cats name is Riley (3yr 6mo) and Buddy(Brothers) Aprox. Riley has broke his leg before by me... I stepped on him by mistake when he was about 7mo old... VET put a splint on him and said come back in a week. he was still young his bones still growing.... 2 days after the week my cat was just fine. like it never happened... i was so happy. about 3 years later... Well... My landlord told me i need to get rid of them... new pollicy or something. He let me slide nearly a year. But lately thats not the problem. I have 2 male cats.... and at the age of 3ys+... they do fight.... I thought it was playfull at the time.. but it got way worse. My cats love new things... If its people... or toys... anything they love... seemed to keep the fighting down. Thought i'd let them outside a bit witch they loved before...i've done it a few times before.. they seem to like it. Well... last night Riley ran away on me... buddy stayed still.. both my cats always do normaly. I could not find him. This morning i found him at my door crying it seemed. I figured cause I left him out. After about 30 minutes.. i noticed my cat now has a limp on a leg. Now like I said.. i know that cat with a broken leg... and it doesnt seem to be that. He still puts pressure on the leg.. He lets me touch his foot and upper leg... but not in middle. Now here is my thing... I cant afford to have a VET look at it again or fix it. My landlord wants them out.. So i said.. give them to the humane people in the area... But with a lame leg they will likely put him down. Sorry I cant have that. This cat has felt pain before... when he was 8mo old..he did indeed have a broke leg... and now hes not acting like that is the case. I figured i'd keep him... bring litter and food to him. And maybe its just a bite? or a Sprain? GOD I HOPE SO. I feel so bad for letting him outside and do his thing. I dont remember which leg it was before that i broke by mistake... but i cant help but think all this is my fault. I cannot afford do deal with a broken leg again. Not right now anyway. So my tought was if i turn him in he's dead. Instead.. I'm gonna aid him to everything that he needs.... Bring food/water to him so he doesn't have to move.... and pray to god its just a sprain or a bite. I'ma keep a close eye on it and see what happens... my 2nd cat can cuddle with him.. but if I see him getting rough.. hes getting locked in somewhere... and I swear to god.. I see that cat that faught my cat... i'ma snap his neck..... Well.. i pry wont do that.. but thats what i feel like doing. Any ideas what I should do?... I cant afford a VET like before.. at least not now. Same time I wont turn him in to be killed. Am i doing the right thing?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, and while I don't think not providing vet care is the right thing ... if you say this is all you can do, then it is all you can do. BUT, you will have to keep a sharp eye on Riley and monitor his injury, pain level and notice immediately if he takes a turn for the worse. _...and this is what will happen if he *does* take a turn for the worse:_
1. He *will* need immediate vet care. In fact, vet care _now_ will be cheaper than possible emergency vet care or vet care for a much more complicated problem due to infection or other complications.
2. If you still will not take him to the vet for treatment then it is your duty to turn him over to Animal Control who *will* be able to end his suffering.

Please do some research for programs in your area that could help you with vet costs. There is also an option called CareCredit available for medical/veterinary costs. I hope you will be able to locate an organization that could help you. Check some of the forum stickies as I think they have some helpful links. Some are even organized by state.

As for the other cat who fought with your Riley ... Riley was outside. So was the other cat. Equal fault here, so don't blame the other cat because you allowed Riley outside, in an uncontrolled and potentially dangerous environment and he became injured. It could have been a dog, another person or even a vehicle that could have injured Riley while he was outside and not under your control or supervision. It happened to be a cat, but it is not the other cat's fault.

I don't know what to say about your landlord. It sounds like a legal issue. I didn't think policies could change if renters were "grandfathered" into their agreement, meaning they were there when it was okay and just because the rules changed, it simply means you cannot bring in any more animals, but you should be able to keep the ones you had before the rule was changed.

Best of luck to you and Riley.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Dkenz (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I do not belive my cat is in any pain. He still walks on it... still goes to the kitty litter and still gets his food... that tells me its not really bad. And i do agree with you.. if i had the money I would take him... if this happened 2 months from now.. I'd give him 2000Dollar pins if he needed it.. but i cant right now. He can still fully move his leg... which tells me not a break. I touch his paw and he moves it... again not a break. I want the best for my cat.. but I dont have many options at the moment... If indeed my cat gets really bad.. i will sadly put him down. But I hope to god Riley is a strong as i am and can pull though this. If it makes anyone feel better Riley did **** him up pretty bad. I fully belive that riley got the best of him but that does't fix my cat. I have only 2 options.....bring him in.. which they will likely kill him cause they have better cats there.... Or Riley and I will aid him.. and hope it was just a bite or a sprain. I mean what would you do. Riley as he is now... i'm sure it hurts to walk.... but he still does. I cant afford to take him anywhere.. so what would you do.. take him to get killed.. or take a chance that he might heal.. if its a sprain or something.


----------



## Dkenz (Mar 30, 2010)

Belive me.. i'm doing everything I can to aid Riley. But what would you do...... have a VET say hes gotta be put down.. or have the cat that you see in your living room doing fine have a chance. Trust me.. if it gets really bad.. I will have him put to sleep but I'd at least wanna give him the chance


----------



## Dkenz (Mar 30, 2010)

Like I brang the food/water to him... i even bought another little box.. just for him. Low cut box so he could get in it easily. I'ma bring everything to him so he doesn't have to move.


----------



## Dkenz (Mar 30, 2010)

Last time 8mo old it was a hair line fracture..took 1 week. Still hope its just a bite or something.. he is 3yo now... bones dont grow like they used to.

Gaaa... I cant sleep.. knowing he might need me.... I'm in fear that tommarow I might wake up and he is dead. If this is his last days.... I'm gonna make sure he enjoys it as much as possible. He is such a good cat too... he doesn't need to die at age of 3. WTF was I thinking letting him out. NO... he has a sprain. thats all


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

If you are in the US there are low-cost/no-cost vet care programs in many states.
http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198 is one link that may help. I'll see if I can find others.

May the kitty guardian angels watch over your two kitties and you.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm hoping this is a troll...

Its not fair to deny a cat vet care just because YOU can't afford it. I'm pretty sure if you seriously injured your own leg, you'd go to the hospital, right? And that would cost you, but you'd find a way to pay because it was YOUR leg. YOU took on responsibility for the cat, therefore its YOUR job to pay for any emergencies. Riley can't help himself, and its not his fault you simply don't have the cash at the moment.

I'm all for waiting to see if the injury/illness improves on its own, but IF THE CAT NEEDS A VET, IT NEEDS A VET.

If you can't provide vet care for this animal, then you should not have the animal. I am a completely BROKE university student, but if my cats needed 500 dollars worth of vet care? No problem, they would get the attention they need. Its not the cats fault their owner is going through a rough patch, and they should have to suffer because of our downfalls.

/Rant.


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

Take advice with a grain of salt (blaming people is not the focus here). I can see you care for your cat a lot but in order to take care of your cat you need to be able to care for yourself, financially speaking, and I see that you WERE in a position to do that, but circumstances have changed for you, for the worse. That said, your kitty does need to see a vet, try asking to see if they have payment plans or deferrals. I wouldn't advise going into debt for kitty care using credit or whatnot, it is simply not a wise choice.

Your baby needs care, but as a parent, it's our job to navigate through the hurdles. Ask a shelter vet. 
If all else fails and you might want to consider giving up your cat, take it to a non-kill shelter.

Also, I'm not sure where you live, but in some places, no matter what the landlord wants, you can still keep your pet even if they say "no pets". Let me find the article (I"m in Canada, I'm not sure if its the same in the US) so check your local tenants act.

US: http://doglaw.hugpug.com/doglaw_028.html
Canada (Ontario): http://www.ontariotenants.ca/law/law.phtml#Q6


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dkenz said:


> Pisses me off that people let there cats out to roam.





Dkenz said:


> what the heck was I thinking letting him out.


While '_the other cat was out roaming_' ... so was your Riley ... I am pleased to see that you realize you were equally at fault for Riley's injury from the other cat. The other cat may also have been injured by your Riley. I hope the other cat has someone to love and care for it, because it was just as unfair for it to be in a fight with your cat as it was unfair for your cat to be in a fight with it. 
_Stop being angry at the other cat; it takes two cats to participate in a fight and Riley participated._

What would I do? I would take my cat(s) to the vet, BUT, even if I didn't have the ability to pay completely, I have a good relationship with my vet and she has allowed me to make payments in the past for large and unexpected bills. If the bill is excessively large ($1000+) I will sell something or sell accrued vacation-time to cover those costs.
I also take the wait-and-see approach to vet care, but I feel I also have enough life experience (_farm-raised_) to see, understand and recognize when a situation is beyond my meager skills and/or is an emergency that requires veterinary care. If you are confident Riley isn't in obvious distress, then do everything you possibly can for him to aid in his healing process. 
You are worried; that is good.
You are vigilent; that is good.
You are concerned; that is good.
All these things will help you to keep a close eye on his condition and have the ability to monitor and note when changes (bad or good) occur.
Wishing you and Riley the best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------

